# Crane fly, tons of them



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Walking the neighborhood yesterday I noticed a ton of crane flies everywhere. It is late to see so many compared to other years. It been so wet and that makes it a perfect soil conditions for them to lay eggs. The larva could kill your lawn just like grubs.

The worst part is the the grub control is unlikely to be effective anymore. I started researching good strategies to control any damage this year or next. I
I'm interested to hear options.

MSU has a good article from 2013. https://www.canr.msu.edu/news/look_out_for_european_crane_flies_and_turf_damage_in_october_around_grand_r


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

g-man said:


> Walking the neighborhood yesterday I noticed a ton of crane flies everywhere. It is late to see so many compared to other years. It been so wet and that makes it a perfect soil conditions for them to lay eggs. The larva could kill your lawn just like grubs.
> 
> The worst part is the the grub control is unlikely to be effective anymore. I started researching good strategies to control any damage this year or next. I
> I'm interested to hear options.
> ...


I know this is an old post @g-man but I'm running into these by the hundreds. I'm worried about my Reno!

I noticed squirrels digging up my backyard. No trees are back there. No nuts or acorns. Asked myself what the heck are they eating. Supposedly they are digging out/eating the larvae.

Curious if you found a solution for this pest!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Did you read the article?


----------

